# Three week DNP Cycle Log



## leechild4 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi all,

Just started on my first DNP cycle and having had a look around it didn't seem like there were too many done recently. So hopefully this will be beneficial to some others looking to try this compound out.

For background i have been on a test/tren cutting cycle for the past 3.5 months. I managed to lose a good amount of fat and the tren worked it's magic on keeping muscle and keeping the veins! I was at a low of 1900 calories running T3 and clen recently and everything had stalled. Reading around i saw the benefits of a diet break and with a weeks holiday coming up I used that to take it. I upped my calories gradually back to 2,800 and during the holiday tried to eat well but didn't track things at all.

Here is mid holiday diet break pic:

View attachment IMG_4763.JPG


Day 1 of the reset i was 85kg and 10.7% BF (the BF numbers are to be taken with a pinch of salt obviously as are from Withings scales but we all know they are not that accurate. At the end of the holiday i was up to 89.1kg and 12% BF

So following the holiday i went straight into what i'm planning is either 2 or 3 weeks of DNP at 250ED. The DNP is from TM, and i'm also supplementing the following:

- 25mcg T3 ED
- 3G Vit C
- 1/2 packet of rehydration powder (Superdrug brand)

AAS wise i'm on 500mg Test E split up Mon and Thurs and 50mg of Anavar (which i had been taking for the last three weeks just before the diet break - may up this to 100 ED will see.

Diet wise i went down from 2400 (100 calories a day) to where i am now at 2100 (C158 70F 210P) i'll see whether i need to hit 2000 or any lower but hopefully can make up this deficit with a bit of cardio as i like to eat more food.

Will update with a couple of pics and the feedback on how things have been so far, and then will hopfully provide more of a day to day for the final few weeks.


----------



## leechild4 (Mar 14, 2013)

*Days 1-7*

Dropped 2.4kg so far with today's reading coming in at 85.2kg.

I've been taking the DNP first thing in the morning after breakfast as i read it can give you heartburn. You can definitely almost taste it after you've taken it and the commute into work (London tube) has resulted in me having to ditch my jacket and go with my shirt as almost instantly (well 30mins+) my body temperature goes up. Constantly a little sweaty throughout the day, but nothing too bad as i'm sticking to some small carbs for breakfast (oats) and at work lunch is always either salad plus protein or stir fry plus protein.

Wierdly it seems the my temperature rockets up after having a cup of tea during the day. not sure i can kick this habit but will be trying either almond or coconut milk this week as lower carbs to see if that helps.

I had, had some night sweats on the tren i was taking but it's nothing compared to DNP. it was a little comical to start with but now pillows are soaked and always have to sleep with the windows wide open.

Lethargy has been a bit of a problem and i take an orange and apple a day to try to help with this, but still legs are heavy every day, and the deep breathing is constant.

Will try to update daily for the second week as lowering calories to 2000 with fasted cardio of 30mins a day to try to really get the most from this. as even though its effective i must admit being on it is not fun.


----------



## leechild4 (Mar 14, 2013)

Did 45mins on the treadmill today as rest day. kept HR at around 115. wasn't too bad effort wise but was completely soaked by the end. On first day of 2000 calories and have saved a good 1100 of them for dinner tonight, so will expect some post carbs sweating, but hate being hungry at home. can deal with it easier at work.

tomorrow will be first day of fasted cardio so planning 30mins slow jog outside. will probably push breakfast back until 10am when at work.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi Lee, will be reading the log. Looking well already. 4kg drop in one week? Nice drop, that takes me 2 months naturally!

are you going to have a look after week two decide if worth continuing? Do you have a weight-loss specific target in mind?

Looking around at other forums logs and on UKM, its seems 1lb a day is about the norm for the average man on 250mg DNP, so 3 weeks = 21lbs or 9.5kg. Decent amount of bf drop


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

To add, I guess your at full DNP saturation levels now so maybe week two will yield more results with everything else unchanged as week one, given there will be more running through your system


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

Will be keeping an eye on this log as i am thinking about adding dnp later on, so intrigued to see how you get on.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

There's not nearly enough legitimate DNP logs online so we would all appreciate it if you could update this regularly, be thorough and post before and after pics in the same lighting mate, it'll make for an interesting rate. You're in good nick to begin with so I'm guessing you'll look impressive once the DNP has cleared and the glycogen is back in your muscles.


----------



## leechild4 (Mar 14, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> There's not nearly enough legitimate DNP logs online so we would all appreciate it if you could update this regularly, be thorough and post before and after pics in the same lighting mate, it'll make for an interesting rate. You're in good nick to begin with so I'm guessing you'll look impressive once the DNP has cleared and the glycogen is back in your muscles.


 thanks all. i have some pics already which i'll upload (you'll have to excuse the bed hair all taken first thing in the morning). but will probably have to use a different room as the one i currently use doesn't have the best lighting.


----------



## leechild4 (Mar 14, 2013)

JohhnyC said:


> Hi Lee, will be reading the log. Looking well already. 4kg drop in one week? Nice drop, that takes me 2 months naturally!
> 
> are you going to have a look after week two decide if worth continuing? Do you have a weight-loss specific target in mind?
> 
> Looking around at other forums logs and on UKM, its seems 1lb a day is about the norm for the average man on 250mg DNP, so 3 weeks = 21lbs or 9.5kg. Decent amount of bf drop


 i think some of the drop initially was helped with me coming off my diet break and dropping the calories so lost some of the water and other glycogen from the holiday food and going back to cutting ratios.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Will be reading mate. I'm on day 4 of my DNP cycle.

I'm trying to keep my carbs ultra low with only around 40g per day which is coming from pineapple. Helps to keep the heat at bay IME.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Wish I could do 45mins cardio lool.

Will be keeping an eye on this, good to have an insight to dnp as I'd like to try it myself in the future.


----------



## leechild4 (Mar 14, 2013)

*Day 7 (26/4) Diet update*

Just in case people are interested i'll add in the daily diet. following an IIFYM approach so fluid on the meal timings. Today I purposely held back during the day to have a splurge in the evening. Target macros for next week are *2000cals 150C 67F 200P*

meal 1: 50g egg white, one egg, butter spray
meal 2: mandarin, 150g sweet potato, 150g 5% mince, huge salad, 120g myprotein cheese
meal 3: 15 mcvities nibbles (someone brought to work couldn't resist!)
meal 4: 210g chicken, 100g pasta, 50g light mayonnaise, 2 chocolate rice cakes, 25g crunchy peanut butter
misc: milk in tea throughout the day semi skimmed 200ml

was a bit under in the end by 50 cals.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

leechild4 said:


> *Day 7 (26/4) Diet update*
> 
> Just in case people are interested i'll add in the daily diet. following an IIFYM approach so fluid on the meal timings. Today I purposely held back during the day to have a splurge in the evening. Target macros for next week are *2000cals 150C 67F 200P*
> 
> ...


 Do you struggle with hunger eating that amount?

Do you find most of the sweating has been doing during the day and during your workout that sleep isn't too bad? Or does it not matter and you still wake various times through the night soaked and dry throat?

In the evenings do you get carb cravings and suffer from lethargy?

Good log


----------



## leechild4 (Mar 14, 2013)

Tricky said:


> Do you struggle with hunger eating that amount?
> 
> Do you find most of the sweating has been doing during the day and during your workout that sleep isn't too bad? Or does it not matter and you still wake various times through the night soaked and dry throat?
> 
> ...


 @Tricky I definitely do struggle with only eating 2000 calories but that has been the same when i was dieting on that amount pre DNP. need to find more filling food (probably eat more veggies as i'm terrible at that).

At the moment hunger isn't any different to when i'm dieting, and i've not had any crazy cravings from the DNP. Tea and coffee and lots of water seem to help a bit with stalling appetite.

Sweating is definitely worse in the morning and during the day, which is when i normally have some carbs. it might just be the office though, as at home even after last nights chicken pasta bonanza i wasn't sweating too much, but definitely hotter, as everyone was saying how cold it was in London and i was in my shirt. sleep seems unaffected and just the waking up with the pillow being a bit wet which is annoying but just turn it over.

i'm taking 25mcg T3 everyday to help with the lethargy and although i am tired it's not affecting me so much. although i have tried to do my olympic lifting which i do some days and cannot move fast at all. so sticking to normal BB movements throughout this cycle.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

leechild4 said:


> @Tricky I definitely do struggle with only eating 2000 calories but that has been the same when i was dieting on that amount pre DNP. need to find more filling food (probably eat more veggies as i'm terrible at that).
> 
> At the moment hunger isn't any different to when i'm dieting, and i've not had any crazy cravings from the DNP. Tea and coffee and lots of water seem to help a bit with stalling appetite.
> 
> ...


 Nice! All the best. When I've ran DNP in the past I've had to take it in the evening which isn't good for sleep. I was soaked every night always waking for a drink but because I have an active job I couldn't get away with taking it in the morning and still functioning ok in work.

I did suffer from tiredness on dnp due to no t3 because I wasn't on steroids I couldn't use T3.

I found binging on ice cold pints of Pepsi max and about a liter of sugar free jelly every night my savour lol


----------



## leechild4 (Mar 14, 2013)

Tricky said:


> Nice! All the best. When I've ran DNP in the past I've had to take it in the evening which isn't good for sleep. I was soaked every night always waking for a drink but because I have an active job I couldn't get away with taking it in the morning and still functioning ok in work.
> 
> I did suffer from tiredness on dnp due to no t3 because I wasn't on steroids I couldn't use T3.
> 
> I found binging on ice cold pints of Pepsi max and about a liter of sugar free jelly every night my savour lol


 sugar free jelly that's not a bad idea! i think i might try a few of these 'Protein Fluff' recipes seems like you can make a litre of this stuff and it's v low calories so perfect to pig out on for those last few hours before bed.


----------



## leechild4 (Mar 14, 2013)

*Day 8 (27/4)*

Todays dose: 250DNP, 50mgT3, 100mg SIS Anavar, 250mg Sphinx Test E

Weight: 84.6kg (-0.6kg)

Had a work's lunch so for breakfast just had a coffee, had the DNP after i got to work at 9am to avoid and heat on the commute, and although i was worried about it messing up my stomach it didn't seem to have any effect. Throughout the day was quite hot, and a panicky moment at work caused me to start sweating. you look similar to when you've done a HIIT session and put your work shirt back on afterwards, still feel hot and few sweat patches on chest and collar was wet.

Food wise: *2000cals 150C 67F 200P*

Meal 1: coffee with teaspoon brown sugar
Meal 2: 185g tuna, 50g light mayo, apple, two mandarins
Meal 3: two chicken wraps, two flapjacks and a few crisps, starbucks skinny iced latte
Meal 4: 30g whey and 100ml skimmed milk
Meal 5: 250g turkey mince and stir fry veg, 2 chocolate rice cakes
Misc: ice cream (0% fage, frozen fruit, almond milk) 10g peanut butter, myprotein cheese

Final calories: *2032cals, 176C 70F 177P* (bit low on the protein today)

Training was pull day, so back and biceps. Went well, no pump from the anavar and feel a little flat from the DNP but have to put up with that i think during this cycle. Will add a pic tomorrow morning.

Was reading some other cycles and can't understand how people can take 500mg+ of this stuff. am thinking of trying 375mg perhaps over the weekend just to see what happens, but imagine i would be a sleepy pool of sweat.


----------



## leechild4 (Mar 14, 2013)

*Photo Update*

As promised guys below are a some of my progress photos so far. The ones below show my normal morning pic set up and go from day 1 to 8. Yes I am tensing in all pics 

View attachment IMG_5022.JPG


View attachment IMG_5023.JPG


View attachment IMG_5021.JPG


now the photos below are my new set up hopefully with better lighting and I'll take these every day now to track progress.

View attachment IMG_5020.JPG


View attachment IMG_5019.JPG


Also weight today was 84kg 0.6kg down from yesterday.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

looks like you're on track for a 1lb a day, is that right Lee?

Do think 250mg? is the max, higher would be too uncomfortable?


----------



## leechild4 (Mar 14, 2013)

JohhnyC said:


> looks like you're on track for a 1lb a day, is that right Lee?
> 
> Do think 250mg? is the max, higher would be too uncomfortable?


 @JohhnyC I think with this I will stick to the 250 as bearable and can run it for possibly the full three weeks like I'm planning. Losing the right amount a day so if it ain't broke...


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

leechild4 said:


> @JohhnyC I think with this I will stick to the 250 as bearable and can run it for possibly the full three weeks like I'm planning. Losing the right amount a day so if it ain't broke...


 Yeah seems smart mate, you starting off with low bf anyway


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

Decent progress mate


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

leechild4 said:


> *Day 8 (27/4)*
> 
> Todays dose: 250DNP, 50mgT3, 100mg SIS Anavar, 250mg Sphinx Test E
> 
> ...


 I upped it to 375mg 2 days ago and when I get home from work I spend most of the rest of the day in my shorts, lying on my bed with the window open and fan on me full blast. Same during the night too.


----------



## leechild4 (Mar 14, 2013)

DC1 said:


> I upped it to 375mg 2 days ago and when I get home from work I spend most of the rest of the day in my shorts, lying on my bed with the window open and fan on me full blast. Same during the night too.


 @DC1 just did the same myself yesterday see new post below for the details...


----------



## leechild4 (Mar 14, 2013)

*Day 9 (28/4)*

Todays dose: 250DNP, 50mgT3, 100mg SIS Anavar

Weight: 85kg (+0.4kg)

So as some of you might know 'Guardians of the Galaxy Vol 2' was released today so that in my head meant a bit of a splurge with pizza before and minstrels during. So with a bit of a, let's call it a 'refeed' day i upped my morning dose to 375mg. Well i won't go that high again. was walking around in my t shirt during the day whilst all others were in coats and when i had some interactions with people i just started to leak sweat everywhere. in the evening post cinema i was incredibly hot and sweating. Wife was freezing and i was in just my shorts sweating my a** off.

So moral of the story is that i think 250mg is all I need and i can't use more as an excuse to go off track with the diet. Also wife is complaining that i am snoring very loudly recently, which i think may be due to the heavy breathing induced by DNP. another somewhat annoying (for others) side effect.

Training wise yesterday was an off day. weight is up today but i think that might just be from all the carbs so hopefully with training and cardio today and another 250 dose i'll be back to below the 84.6kg


----------



## leechild4 (Mar 14, 2013)

Just a note on manual labour and DNP. I will be the first to admit my job is very i energetic. Office based my biggest exertion each day is running to the lifts to beat the lunchtime rush to get to the local gym and back. Well today I was doing bank holiday diy moving furniture lugging pallets etc and DNP definitely takes it out of you so much that I had to stop a few times. Not really out of breath just very lethargic. I think I don't notice it at the gym because lifting weights is fun but just something that really hit me today.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

I feel your pain. Been for 3 cold showers today, fan on all day, sitting in shorts, managed cardio and weights. Sticking at 375mg. Don't think I can hack any more.


----------



## leechild4 (Mar 14, 2013)

Had to have a day off of it today as another 8 hours of stripping walls and building flatpacks. Will be back on 250mg on Monday tomorrow.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Thought you said 8 hours of making flapjacks for a second there.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

leechild4 said:


> *Day 9 (28/4)*
> 
> Todays dose: 250DNP, 50mgT3, 100mg SIS Anavar
> 
> ...


 Isn't your dnp from TM? Did you open a cap to get 375mg?


----------



## leechild4 (Mar 14, 2013)

JohhnyC said:


> Isn't your dnp from TM? Did you open a cap to get 375mg?


 @JohhnyC yes you are correct. so the morning i did this i went into full 'MacGyver' mode and figured i could pull the capsule in two but needed something to seal each end with. ended up going with the kitchen's natural glue... Peanut butter. just popped this on the end. needless to say this isn't a long term solution for dosing 1.5 tablets but it was just a one off to see how it affected me, and as you can see i'm sticking with 250.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

leechild4 said:


> @JohhnyC yes you are correct. so the morning i did this i went into full 'MacGyver' mode and figured i could pull the capsule in two but needed something to seal each end with. ended up going with the kitchen's natural glue... Peanut butter. just popped this on the end. needless to say this isn't a long term solution for dosing 1.5 tablets but it was just a one off to see how it affected me, and as you can see i'm sticking with 250.


 Haha good trick!

Just started on 250 myself. First day no feeling whatsoever, day 2 (hour ago) popped another one. Nothing yet.

After 5/6 days if still no reaction I'll try 375. I'll just do 1 pill one day and 2 next day (morning, evening) and alternate that way. Bit up and down levels wise but 5 day half life means stabilising at 375


----------



## leechild4 (Mar 14, 2013)

JohhnyC said:


> Haha good trick!
> 
> Just started on 250 myself. First day no feeling whatsoever, day 2 (hour ago) popped another one. Nothing yet.
> 
> After 5/6 days if still no reaction I'll try 375. I'll just do 1 pill one day and 2 next day (morning, evening) and alternate that way. Bit up and down levels wise but 5 day half life means stabilising at 375


 honestly, dont jump up until one week in. i didn't feel much until day 4 as it doesn't build up in your system until after a few days. patience is a virtue with this one as going too fast too soon can be pretty horrible.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

leechild4 said:


> honestly, dont jump up until one week in. i didn't feel much until day 4 as it doesn't build up in your system until after a few days. patience is a virtue with this one as going too fast too soon can be pretty horrible.


 Ok cool, cheers mate


----------



## leechild4 (Mar 14, 2013)

*Day 13 (2/5)*

Todays dose: 250DNP, 50mgT3, 100mg SIS Anavar

Weight: 86kg (+2kg)

Okay so today is the first day back at work after the bank holiday and i have to admit that it all went a bit wrong over the weekend. I was moving house and the lethargy from just the 250 dose really took it out of me. we ended up celebrating the move with dominos one day then macdonalds have way through the other day and i fully binged across the time.

I find being at work and having a schedule really helps me with not thinking about food so this three day (four as i had friday off) really took it out of me.

Today I am back on track though however and all the damage from the weekend meant i weighed in at 86kg up from 84kg on the morning of last Friday (28th).

Will start adding the photos again tomorrow morning, as did some cardio yesterday and legs and cardio today will hopefully get things back on track.

Just to note the log days will continue so today is day 13, but you should consider days 9-12 a bit of a write off. although i did still take 250 DNP each day.


----------



## leechild4 (Mar 14, 2013)

*Day 14 (3/5)*

Todays dose: 250DNP, 50mgT3, 100mg SIS Anavar

Weight: 84kg (-2kg)

So a bit of a dramatic weight drop to start today. Not sure what it can be attributed to but yesterday I was a little under my calories at 1940 and did do 30min on the treadmill. So hopefully things will continue in this fashion along the rest of this week.

Lethargy seems to be getting a little worse even with the T3. having to pop a few caffeine pills here and there throughout the day, as another discover i've made is that tea (i guess because it's a hot drink) really does bring on the sweats for me a bit afterwards. so staying on the water and diet sodas mostly.


----------



## leechild4 (Mar 14, 2013)

*Day 15 (4/5)*

Todays dose: 250DNP, 50mgT3, 100mg SIS Anavar 250 Test Cyp

Weight: 83.4kg (-0.6kg)

So yesterday ended well with calories almost being spot on at 1943. Gym work involved a push workout and 30mins LISS on the treadmill. Sweating seemed to be a little more than normal for some reason, although energy was good in the gym. Now back to a weight below last Friday before my weekend blow out. hopefully this will continue.

Also had a bottle of this lying around from when i was doing another test cycle and was sweating a lot whilst working out:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Perspi-Guard-Maximum-Strength-Antiperspirant-Spray/dp/B004803YDI

giving it a go today and seems to be working quite well. just on my chest and abs which are where the sweat stains seem to appear in my shirt. Workout wise it is a rest day today but will be doing 45min steady cardio at lunchtime.


----------



## leechild4 (Mar 14, 2013)

*Day 16 (5/5)*

Todays dose: 250DNP, 50mgT3

Weight: 82.4kg (-1kg)

Feeling the DNP blues today a little bit. Weight is steadily going down, but i'm now a little worried it might be coming from muscle rather than just fat (even with the AAS). @Sparkey it would be good to get your advice on this as someone who has run it. Below are two pics almost a week apart and although the weight is down i don't really see much of a difference.

View attachment IMG_5072.PNG


Think i will continue with this until the end of next week 12/5 and will then hope that the following two weeks if the calories stay the same that i will lose some water weight and the real effects will shine through.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

leechild4 said:


> *Day 16 (5/5)*
> 
> Todays dose: 250DNP, 50mgT3
> 
> ...


 Feeling the DNP blues today a little bit. Weight is steadily going down, but i'm now a little worried it might be coming from muscle rather than just fat (even with the AAS)

You can usually tell if you're burning muscle as you will have an ammonia smell to your breath, I randomly breath into my hand and smell whilst I,m doing cardio, DNP also depletes glycogen from your muscles so you look smaller (it's only temporary).

Have you tried no carbs or very little say 30g a day?

The leaner you are the harder it becomes, just keep doing what you're doing away and wait until 5 days after you finish the DNP.

One thing to remember, don't go mental with food when you've finished or you'll put most of it back on, fat cells only shrink, they don't disappear and the body is just waiting for excess calories to store as fat again.

I think your looking awesome bud, 5 days after you've finished you'll look proper ripped, everyone goes flat whilst on.


----------



## leechild4 (Mar 14, 2013)

Sparkey said:


> Feeling the DNP blues today a little bit. Weight is steadily going down, but i'm now a little worried it might be coming from muscle rather than just fat (even with the AAS)
> 
> You can usually tell if you're burning muscle as you will have an ammonia smell to your breath, I randomly breath into my hand and smell whilst I,m doing cardio, DNP also depletes glycogen from your muscles so you look smaller (it's only temporary).
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the input. will try a mon-friday keto style diet then. may stick at 2000 or drop to 1900. honestly cannot wait to 'slowly' fill back up and get into my cruise mode, before the next draft. clothes are hanging off me right now, and rubbish pumps in the gym!


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

leechild4 said:


> Thanks for the input. will try a mon-friday keto style diet then. may stick at 2000 or drop to 1900. honestly cannot wait to 'slowly' fill back up and get into my cruise mode, before the next draft. clothes are hanging off me right now, and rubbish pumps in the gym!


 Maybe up your T3 another tab to 75mcg just for a week.

I would drop your cals as low as you can stand whilst keeping protein high.

To be fair my weight is falling off but I'm nowhere near to your BF level. I must have crept back up to 20%+BF after my last cut, I decided this year I was gonna do 6 month bulk and 6month cut and it's just not worked out for me, gonna stay lean after next cut.


----------



## leechild4 (Mar 14, 2013)

Sparkey said:


> Maybe up your T3 another tab to 75mcg just for a week.
> 
> I would drop your cals as low as you can stand whilst keeping protein high.
> 
> To be fair my weight is falling off but I'm nowhere near to your BF level. I must have crept back up to 20%+BF after my last cut, I decided this year I was gonna do 6 month bulk and 6month cut and it's just not worked out for me, gonna stay lean after next cut.


 @Sparkey if you dose at 500 a day do you split the dose or take all in the morning?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

leechild4 said:


> @Sparkey if you dose at 500 a day do you split the dose or take all in the morning?


 I split it 12 hours bud, but to be honest I find I lose the same on 250 and cardio, I also sleep a hell of a lot better.

Gone back to just 250 a day but have upped T3 to 75mcg.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

@leechild4

Guess your finished now, how did it go?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

My last day on yesterday.

20lbs in 18 days.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Sparkey said:


> My last day on yesterday.
> 
> 20lbs in 18 days.


 great result and most of that on 250mg / day?

Will be interesting to see how you fair out over next week when it leaves your system. I just look smaller and skinnier, not leaner, no extra definition in the abs. I'm on day 15 and gym is not enjoyable to say the least, using a pay-as-you-go and it involves two buses to get to so motivation to actually go is low. Push on though! Only one more week.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

JohhnyC said:


> great result and most of that on 250mg / day?
> 
> Will be interesting to see how you fair out over next week when it leaves your system. I just look smaller and skinnier, not leaner, no extra definition in the abs. I'm on day 15 and gym is not enjoyable to say the least, using a pay-as-you-go and it involves two buses to get to so motivation to actually go is low. Push on though! Only one more week.


 Yeah 90% 250 bud.


----------

